# "Go to fiirst new post" not working



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I think he knows and is working on it...  ...


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

O.k cool.

Just bugging me.


----------

